# Postpartum depression and fathers



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Young dads may also suffer from baby blues: study*

http://metronews.ca/health/1006711/young-dads-may-also-suffer-from-baby-blues-study/



> As it turns out, mothers aren't the only ones subject to postpartum depression. A study published in the journal Pediatrics revealed that young men who became fathers around age 25 typically experienced a sharp increase in depressive symptoms following the arrival of a child.
> 
> The new findings suggest that between 5 and 10% of young men (aged 24 to 32) will experience an increase in sadness or anxiety or an inability to enjoy life during the first years of fatherhood.
> 
> ...


For the fathers here - reading this article, do you feel that it might just be correct or incorrect - and - why?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> For the fathers here - reading this article, do you feel that it might just be correct or incorrect - and - why?


Sure it is.



> The new findings suggest that young men will experience an increase in sadness or anxiety or an inability to enjoy life during the first years of fatherhood.


It's called the No Sex, No Sleep, stinky diaper flood, screamin' baby, can't never leave the house, I-want-to-be-single-again syndrome!!


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

As a father of 3.5, aged 35, I say yes this is correct. I think most fathers have that oh crap moment when they sit down and realized the bills went up and the income just went down.

Men are taught to provide for the family, but often 2 or more incomes are needed. The brand new mom is now out of work for at least several weeks while there are new expenses of diapers, clothes, food and on and on. I do not think anyone in that age group is truly understanding of the financial impact of a baby. 

Now these men are in over their heads and can't do much about it.


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

Something for me to look forward to..... My first is coming near the end of the year.... 
Busy consolidating finances right now! 
Getting rid of non essential expenses...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

As a father of 7 ranging from toddlers to teens, I would say this is true if (and only if) you are mentally, emotionally and financially unprepared for the responsibilities of fatherhood. Of course if that is the case you should not be having children or (if you don't know how they are made) you should not be having sex. Men who are selfish, lazy, poor money managers, unemployed and/or unfocused would definitely find having children to be restrictive and "depressing". Studies like this are proof that the pussification of America continues to move forward at a exponential rate.

I was in my mid-20's when my first child was born. I had a _pretty good_ job, lived below my means, had some savings and knew how to care for a baby. I found a 2 bedroom apartment and moved, set up a nursery in the 2nd bedroom, baby proofed the apartment and stocked up on supplies. I went to every appointment and every class my wife did. I put in for permanent night shifts so I could stay home with the baby when my wife worked (so no day care would be needed) and told my friends I was not going to be out and about as much as I used to be. When our first little blessing arrived I not only did not get overwhelmed or depressed, I found the experience to be challenging (in a positive way) and it helped to focus me on what was truly important in life. I gained a new respect for my wife (and women in general) and quickly adapted to my new roll in life. A roll of provision, duty, patience, responsibility, instruction, love and selflessness. Every 2-3 years later we had another child and each and every one of them renewed and strengthened me. And they still do.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Man I hated those night shifts. Worked 8-8, usually only napped a hour or two and then with the baby all day napping when he did. But you do what you have to do.

Now my wife works the nights, again doing what needs to be done.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Didn't bother me, I was 40 when I had my first. :dunno:


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I think it also comes down to major life change. Change is always stressful, even when it's a positive change. And having a baby is really demanding.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

JimMadsen said:


> Man I hated those night shifts. Worked 8-8, usually only napped a hour or two and then with the baby all day napping when he did. But you do what you have to do.
> 
> Now my wife works the nights, again doing what needs to be done.


I hear you! I worked 8pm-4am 5 days a week. Got home at 4:30am slept 3 hours and got up with the baby. Baby took a nap, Daddy took a nap. Wife got home at 5pm, dinner was on the table, ate together and went back to sleep until 7pm. Managed that for 3 years until I got promoted and was assigned to the 4pm-12am shift and my wife's boss let her work 7:30-3:30 instead of 9-5. It was like winning the lottery.


----------

